# Uses for your home server



## Oedipus

On Windows domain controllers the DNS server service is required. It is instrumental in allowing the attached computers to communicate with the server.


----------



## Manyak

There are a million things you can do with a home server, it's impossible to list them all. Hell, mine is doing at least 5 things that aren't on that list.

Firewall, gateway, web proxy server, network edge antivirus, active directory, terminal server, bootp/TFTP server, media server


----------



## Jtvd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manyak*
> 
> There are a million things you can do with a home server, it's impossible to list them all. Hell, mine is doing at least 5 things that aren't on that list.
> Firewall, gateway, web proxy server, network edge antivirus, active directory, terminal server, bootp/TFTP server, media server


I'm not saying that my list is in any way complete, but I just created it for people who want to get more out of their server.


----------



## Manyak

Hence I gave you a couple of additions


----------



## parityboy

SAN node. iSCSI is incredibly useful.


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Game Server - Host a private server for your favorite game! Weather it be Minecraft, Terraria, *BF3*, etc.


Since when can you host BF3 privately?


----------



## PCCstudent

The hardware I would select for many of the servers you mention (web,DNS,VPN,DHCP.FILE/Nas,Print) is not the same hardware I would select for a folding rig.Some of the things you have listed use the bare minimum of resources,while folding stresses your hardware like nothing else.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*
> 
> The hardware I would select for many of the servers you mention (web,DNS,VPN,DHCP.FILE/Nas,Print) is not the same hardware I would select for a folding rig.Some of the things you have listed use the bare minimum of resources,while folding stresses your hardware like nothing else.


This idea behind this list isn't "You have spare hardware, well you could run _anyone_ of these things...take your pick." It's more for those people who have no idea what use a home server could be to them, and this list can give them ideas. Why listing all the possible functions of a server is impossible, this has the most likely home uses.

I have two Hyper-V Hosts that run VMs with all the various server functions I have on my network, but I also have a folding VM set up to fold on the unused resources. Each box can pull around 20K PPD while other VMs are running, so I think that's pretty good.

Technically, you could still fold on "bare minimum hardware"...it just wouldn't yield high PPD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylorsci*
> 
> Since when can you host BF3 privately?


You can't host your own BF3 server, but you can rent your own.


----------



## tycoonbob

DELETE


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Let's see, I do ... VM Box, Web Server, DHCP Server, VPN Server, File Server, Computer Backup, and of course, FOLDING!

One other thing you can do ... get a cheap, multi-channel video capture card and turn your server into a DVR for your video surveillance system.


----------



## tycoonbob

Some other things I do that aren't listed, would be:
-Email (Exchange; or hmailserver, or something else)
-Media streaming (SubSonic, Plex, and TVMobili -- to provide my content all throughout my LAN and even WAN)
-Media obtaining (SABnzdb, Sickbeard, CouchPotato, Headphones)
-OS Imaging (PXE Booting, Medialess imaging using Windows Deployment Services, Microsoft Deployment Toolkit, System Center Configuration Manager, etc)
-Network/system monitoring (Microsoft System Center Operations Manager, OpenNMS, PRTG Network Monitor, Spiceworks [EWWW], etc)
-AntiVirus management (Microsoft System Center Configuration Manager [Endpoint Protection], Symantec Endpoint Protection, etc)

This list could go on and on.


----------



## PCCstudent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> This idea behind this list isn't "You have spare hardware, well you could run _anyone_ of these things...take your pick." It's more for those people who have no idea what use a home server could be to them, and this list can give them ideas. Why listing all the possible functions of a server is impossible, this has the most likely home uses.
> I have two Hyper-V Hosts that run VMs with all the various server functions I have on my network, but I also have a folding VM set up to fold on the unused resources. Each box can pull around 20K PPD while other VMs are running, so I think that's pretty good.
> Technically, you could still fold on "bare minimum hardware"...it just wouldn't yield high PPD.
> You can't host your own BF3 server, but you can rent your own.


Exactly why I did not mention your VM machines,they could be equipped to fold with some efficency.The move is to get away from the idea from years past that "any old dog can fold".Sure the program will run but we spend a lot of time telling people that dual core rigs are not worth folding on.People read your post and we are set back in making good use of resources.


----------



## tuffy12345

A cool update for this would be a "how-to" link for all of them.


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuffy12345*
> 
> A cool update for this would be a "how-to" link for all of them.


I second that


----------



## gizmoronimo

EDIT: I will soon also have a TV server/recorder with '4 The Record' It streams live TV to my XBMC's
Will also try Hauppage's Colossus HDMI 1080i Recorder (pci-e) for recording gameplay...(BF3)

If anybody interrested, this is what I use my server(s) for:

1. Syncrify - Bacup
2. WinRoute - Advanced Windows based router
3. uTorrent. - Seedbox + uRemote for Windows & Transdroid for Android
4. NAS. - You should know what this is...
5. Squeeze. - Mp3 server for my Squeezebox radio
6. Cardsharing - Reading & sharing codes among my Dreamboxes
7. Subsonic - Mp3 & video server with transcoding
8. Teamspeak - Voice chat server used for gaming
9. iSCSI. - shared drives over network. Using for external DVD burner
10. Sql database
11. Webserver
12. FTP server


----------



## kelvintheiah

question, do you pay for your teamspeak server?

EDIT: i have a running teamspeak 3 server now and im happy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmoronimo*
> 
> If anybody isinterrested, this is what I use my server(s) for:
> 1. Syncrify - Bacup
> 2. WinRoute - Advanced Windows based router
> 3. uTorrent. - Seedbox + uRemote for Windows & Transdroid for Android
> 4. NAS. - You should know what this is...
> 5. Squeeze. - Mp3 server for my Squeezebox radio
> 6. Cardsharing - Reading & sharing codes among my Dreamboxes
> 7. Subsonic - Mp3 & video server with transcoding
> 8. Teamspeak - Voice chat server used for gaming
> 9. iSCSI. - shared drives over network. Using for external DVD burner
> 10. Sql database
> 11. Webserver
> 12. FTP server


----------



## herkalurk

If you provide non profit information to teamspeak, they will license a free 500 user max server. Otherwise you can run 32 max free without any intervention by their staff.


----------



## GrimNights

Quote:


> Home Automation - Order the right hardware, and you can use your home server to automate your house! You can simpily turn off and on your lights just by speaking! There are a ton of cool things you can do with home automation.


You sir have increase the cost of my dream home









Setting this up as a psuedo guide, more a reference guide, would be a nice end goal IMO

On that note I really need to learn more about antivirus for servers, I read about one that use a VM to check for viruses on fly, not quite verbatium but it the basic idea.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimNights*
> 
> You sir have increase the cost of my dream home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setting this up as a psuedo guide, more a reference guide, would be a nice end goal IMO
> On that note I really need to learn more about antivirus for servers, I read about one that use a VM to check for viruses on fly, not quite verbatium but it the basic idea.


For home automation, check out Z-Wave. Z-Wave is a technology found in a lot of devices, and with a specific gateway device, you can manage a lot of things about your home. For example, I have Z-Wave devices doing the following (mine integrates with my security system):
-2 doors have automated locks with exterior keypads (locks automatically when alarm is armed)
-sensors on all exterior doors
-motion sensor in living room
-glass shatter sensors in each room with windows
-smoke alarms
-CO2 detector
-lamp in living room
-exterior lights on each side of garage door (automatically comes on 15 minutes before dusk, and off at 1am)

All of these items can be controlled from my phone, or a web browser...and I can set triggers up (do this at this time, or do this when this happens...i.e., if alarm is set off, turn these lights on).

Regarding AV for servers, I have a Microsoft System Center 2012 Configuration Manager environment at home, which has System Center Endpoint Protection built in (the new Forefront Endpoint Protection, which is enterprise level of Microsoft Security Essentials) and I manage it with SCCM (policies, scan settings, exclusions, etc).


----------



## Manyak

^^ You can also get Logitech Harmony remotes with z-wave built in, so when you hit "Watch Movie" on your remote it can automatically dim/turn off the lights for you and stuff while switching to your bluray player at the same time


----------



## GrimNights

I just wet myself a little


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manyak*
> 
> ^^ You can also get Logitech Harmony remotes with z-wave built in, so when you hit "Watch Movie" on your remote it can automatically dim/turn off the lights for you and stuff while switching to your bluray player at the same time


Heck, that "Watch Movie" button could turn on your TV, blu-ray player (or HTPC), dim the lights, lock the doors, close the shades, and kick on a lamp in the other room that tells the lady to get her butt in here "the movie is starting!"


----------



## GrimNights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Heck, that "Watch Movie" button could turn on your TV, blu-ray player (or HTPC), dim the lights, lock the doors, close the shades, and kick on a lamp in the other room that tells the lady to get her butt in here "the movie is starting!"


I am soooooooo behind the curve


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimNights*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Heck, that "Watch Movie" button could turn on your TV, blu-ray player (or HTPC), dim the lights, lock the doors, close the shades, and kick on a lamp in the other room that tells the lady to get her butt in here "the movie is starting!"
> 
> 
> 
> I am soooooooo behind the curve
Click to expand...

Me too, I had no idea things like this where possible...would be nice to see a thread dedicated to some how to's.


----------



## GrimNights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Me too, I had no idea things like this where possible...would be nice to see a thread dedicated to some how to's.


This all day


----------



## tiro_uspsss

+1 for how-to's - especially for squid / proxy cache... I've always wanted to use this, but every time I search I run into command line crap, linux crap etc etc







where the heck is a decent app with nice GUI & all I have to do to install is click next, next, next & to configure, just tick some check boxes??


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiro_uspsss*
> 
> +1 for how-to's - especially for squid / proxy cache... I've always wanted to use this, but every time I search I run into command line crap, linux crap etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where the heck is a decent app with nice GUI & all I have to do to install is click next, next, next & to configure, just tick some check boxes??


You can set up a proxy cache easily using a UTM distro like Untangle or Endian. You can either replace your router with them, or run them in between your router and network.

Proxy caches don't really help much for use in a home though. They're only effective in larger corporations, where multiple users are constantly accessing the same websites, or when computers and thin clients are configured to clear the browser cache on exit.


----------



## Jtvd78

Just added a bunch of new things you can do with your server to the original post!


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtvd78*
> 
> *Active Directory* - Some help on this one? I've heard the term around a lot, but I'm not completely sure what it is


Active Directory is a Microsoft term, for a directory structure. Active Directory makes use of LDAP (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol), which allows a Domain Controller to be a central location for network administrator and security. With a domain account, you can access multiple network devices/computers, with a single user account. Single Sign On.


----------



## Oedipus

At a very basic, fundamental level, AD (in this context, active directory users and computers) provides password and permissions management for domain accounts. Beyond that, defining the purpose of AD is like defining the purpose of MS Office or Sharepoint.


----------



## Sizomu

I love this Idea.

I manage/own 2 Internet Centers in Uganda. and learning how to use Ubuntu Server + Squid3 + LAMP has been the best education ever. I just feel sad, that my Pentium G530 is just sleeping/Idle most of the time even with all 30 PC's in use.

I will try to add more tasks from this list.
thinking of adding a Game Server (UT2004 & Track Mania) and Samba, is it possible to creat private accounts, for Customers to keep files on my Samba server?

A *yes* is enough, I don't want to go too much Off Topic.

Q= A local file server, with easily made accounts, to store there files. these can only be read/writen by only that customers.


----------



## parityboy

*@sizomu*

*Yes*. It's possible, but rather involved I think. It would be a good learning experience for you. Start a thread in this forum.


----------



## Methos07

I don't think I'd wanna deal with Active Directory at home, lol.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I don't think I'd wanna deal with Active Directory at home, lol.


I have one.


----------



## Jtvd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> I have one.


What exactly is the point of having one in your home?


----------



## Oedipus

I run a domain at home, too. Mostly for training and keeping the 'rents out of my pornz.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oedipus*
> 
> I run a domain at home, too. Mostly for training and keeping the 'rents out of my pornz.


To be a little more general, I use it for file security. I have permission, no matter the PC I am on, or am accessing. I also have several servers (where a typical home server just has one servers). I have a storage server, and 2 Hyper-V Hosts...currently with 9 VMs running. That fluctuates as well.

In my job, I'm required to keep up to date on the latest and greatest Microsoft offerings. I'm real big with Microsoft System Center products, and a domain is required to run these at home (ConfigMgr, OpsMgr, VMM, AppController, and Orch currently), as well as playing around with Hyper-V, software SAN technologies (SMI-S software providers for SCVMM being a big thing I am currently working on), PowerShell/Scripting...etc. So it's a lab, that also incorporates my personal (media, etc).

I also like using service accounts for specific things, such as application autostart. It keeps me current on best practices, etc.


----------



## Methos07

That job sounds pretty nifty. I'm a network administrator for a small business (~75 users), so naturally I don't always get to play with the latest and greatest microsoft has to offer.


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> That job sounds pretty nifty. I'm a network administrator for a small business (~75 users), so naturally I don't always get to play with the latest and greatest microsoft has to offer.


Be glad you only have 75 users to maintain.....

I'm a network admin for a nearly 10,000 port network(over 20,000 AD user accounts), and I am supposed to manage and upkeep that with only 1 other person, while also being a linux/vmware/backup/san administrator......oh, and that other dude does pretty much what i do. The only good thing is we actually have 2 windows admins that take care of AD and all that jazz.

I never usually get to play with new stuff cause I don't have time to install it. I've been waiting months for my boss to give me the green light to spend a week upgrading our backup software, and then installing the vmware backup utilities to backup a full VMDK for DR purposes. We only backup file level now and it won't help if the san were to die tomorrow.


----------



## rrims

Currently my home HTPC/Server just does media streaming via XBMC and storage/backup managing. Nothing to special.


----------



## Creator

What is AV server? Do you just load it with a ton of AV programs and have it scan all others computers over the network non-stop?


----------



## exnihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> What is AV server? Do you just load it with a ton of AV programs and have it scan all others computers over the network non-stop?


From my understanding, the AV means "audio/visual"; i.e. Media Server.

cg


----------



## Pip Boy

btw op, AD (active directory) is user logon accounts and groups just like on a corporate network.

Could you also add:

*Home Security DVR / Service:* For monitoring cameras and recording surveillance video, sending email alerts when motion is triggered.

*PVR:* Personal video recorder for capturing Cable TV and playing back over a network ( programs such as Media Tomb)


----------



## Jtvd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> btw op, AD (active directory) is user logon accounts and groups just like on a corporate network.
> Could you also add:
> *Home Security DVR / Service:* For monitoring cameras and recording surveillance video, sending email alerts when motion is triggered.
> *PVR:* Personal video recorder for capturing Cable TV and playing back over a network ( programs such as Media Tomb)


Thanks, updated.


----------



## Jtvd78

Do you guys think this should get stickied?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## subassy

It was already mentioned but I wanted to also suggest some kind of PxE/network boot kind of functionality...also yes to the sticky thing


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrims*
> 
> Currently my home HTPC/Server just does media streaming via XBMC and storage/backup managing. Nothing to special.


is that near your TV or projector ? how big is it. I had dabbled with the idea of a converged solution but i wanted 6 2TB discs minimum for storage but the noise + air flow blocking put me off joining the two as the system gets hotter and louder.


----------



## rrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> is that near your TV or projector ? how big is it. I had dabbled with the idea of a converged solution but i wanted 6 2TB discs minimum for storage but the noise + air flow blocking put me off joining the two as the system gets hotter and louder.


The only part of my HTPC/server that is loud is the GPU. But with a passively cooled card, it shouldn't be a problem. As for size, my current case doesn't bother me. It blends in well. But I can see how putting 6 HDD's into a small HTPC case would be a problem.


----------



## burksdb

mine main purpose is to run as an HTPC but i stream movies acorss the house with Plex also. Then it doubles as file storage. I want to get an HTPC case, but once i start buying more hdd's it wont fit any more.


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtvd78*
> 
> I've seen a few threads on what people can use their home servers for, so I've decided to make a list of all the possible uses.
> 
> 1. *Web Server* - Host your own website for free from your home
> 2. *DNS Server* - Run a DNS Server because its required for Windows domains. ( Hopefully I reworded it correctly)
> 3. *DHCP Server* - Let your server assign IP addresses to your each computer on your network.
> 4. *VPN Server* - When you're on vacation, or even if you're just on your smart phone, VPN into your network to instantly access to all your files! If you have your network firewalled, you can also have safe internet access on your mobile device
> 5. *Computer Backup* - Automagically back up all the computers in your house! If you ever have a hardware failure, don't worry! Your data is backed up on your home server
> 6. *Email Server* - Want to get a custom domain name for your email address? Just run an email server on your home server!
> 7. *Gateway* - Replace your router with an IPFire server to gain access to tons of settings and features that your normal router doesn't provide.
> 8. *Firewall* - Protect your home network from threats by using a firewall on your gateway!
> 
> What do you guys think? Anything I should add?


I have a question regarding these items.

1. How would you go about doing this? What program, OS, or hardware would be necessary to get that off the ground?
2. How would you go about doing this? What program, OS, or hardware would be necessary to get that off the ground?
3. How would you go about doing this? What program, OS, or hardware would be necessary to get that off the ground?
4. Neat! I will do that because I have a bit of experience setting up VPN-like stuff.
5. What program do you use for this? EaseUS network backup maybe?
*6. How do I do this? This would be AWESOME!







It's the one that has me most excited. Would WinServer with MS Exchange be necessary?*
7. How would you go about doing this? What program, OS, or hardware would be necessary to get that off the ground?
8. How would you go about doing this? What program, OS, or hardware would be necessary to get that off the ground?

Anyone who knows any answers to any of these questions, please feel free to chime it! That would be great.


----------



## tiro_uspsss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> I have a question regarding these items.
> 
> 1. How would you go about doing this? What program, OS, or hardware would be necessary to get that off the ground?
> 2. How would you go about doing this? What program, OS, or hardware would be necessary to get that off the ground?
> 3. How would you go about doing this? What program, OS, or hardware would be necessary to get that off the ground?
> 4. Neat! I will do that because I have a bit of experience setting up VPN-like stuff.
> 5. What program do you use for this? EaseUS network backup maybe?
> *6. How do I do this? This would be AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the one that has me most excited. Would WinServer with MS Exchange be necessary?*
> 7. How would you go about doing this? What program, OS, or hardware would be necessary to get that off the ground?
> 8. How would you go about doing this? What program, OS, or hardware would be necessary to get that off the ground?
> 
> Anyone who knows any answers to any of these questions, please feel free to chime it! That would be great.


1 thru to 5 any windows server OS + IIS does those easy.
6-8, as above, but not 100% sure

there will be linux alternatives too


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiro_uspsss*
> 
> 1 thru to 5 any windows server OS + IIS does those easy.
> 6-8, as above, but not 100% sure
> 
> there will be linux alternatives too


Hell using windows home server 2011 you can pretty much do all of that. For a vary cheap cost. pretty much gives you windows server 08 r2 as the base for the OS.

Load up pfSense on a VM and you can have yourself a nice firewall\router interface.

While I don't use pfSense (use a dedicated DD-WRT router) I do use my home server for backup(using the home server software and a few other programs), Storage, Remote access, VPN, dedicated uTorrent, media streaming, Web server (Home server host its own site for remote access), also have a couple of game server then I can turn on from time to time. All off a Dual Core Atom 330 no less









Overall Having a home server is great.


----------



## Jim888

yeah so I'm really liking what I've found here I'm currently running a headless NAS using nas4free

any easy way to step up to a server...on the cheap (basically opensource is what I'm looking for, on a REALLY tight budget since these wonderful payroll tax hikes)


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Hell using windows home server 2011 you can pretty much do all of that. For a vary cheap cost. pretty much gives you windows server 08 r2 as the base for the OS.
> 
> Load up pfSense on a VM and you can have yourself a nice firewall\router interface.
> 
> While I don't use pfSense (use a dedicated DD-WRT router) I do use my home server for backup(using the home server software and a few other programs), Storage, Remote access, VPN, dedicated uTorrent, media streaming, Web server (Home server host its own site for remote access), also have a couple of game server then I can turn on from time to time. All off a Dual Core Atom 330 no less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall Having a home server is great.


How's the performance on it? Also do you have a build log for it and is it all running in one OS or do you have VM's running different tasks?


----------



## herkalurk

Mail server can be fairly easy. I use a windows product "hmailserver". Easy to use, and can easily accomodate multiple domains. As for the other stuff, most any os can handle it.


----------



## Sizomu

Is this possible?
- Running Multiple gameservers on one machine. any problems that I have to get prepared for?

PC Specs: (Current CPU usage is avarage: 5%)
- CPU: G530 (2.4Ghz Sandy)
- RAM: 4GB (might give it 8GB if needed)
- OS: Ubuntu Server 12.04 64bit.
- Other Software running: Squid3 + Apache + Samba.

Games that I want to Host Locally for 10 PCs: (only LAN!)
- Urban Terror
- IO Quake III
- Unreal Tournament 2004
- If Possible: Track Mania Forever.

All just available for customers (alls have bots running) to join whenever they like. (2 days in a week: LAN PARTY NIGHT)
I am just scared it might be too much or not possible running side by side.
I cannot just test, cuz the machine is actually a Proxy Server for 22pc's in an Internet Cafe (only 10Pc will be able to play these games),
So any problems/interaptions, means unhappy customers....

did some google search, but did not find the situation I am in. (LAN)


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sizomu*
> 
> Is this possible?
> - Running Multiple gameservers on one machine. any problems that I have to get prepared for?
> 
> PC Specs: (Current CPU usage is avarage: 5%)
> - CPU: G530 (2.4Ghz Sandy)
> - RAM: 4GB (might give it 8GB if needed)
> - OS: Ubuntu Server 12.04 64bit.
> - Other Software running: Squid3 + Apache + Samba.
> 
> Games that I want to Host Locally for 10 PCs: (only LAN!)
> - Urban Terror
> - IO Quake III
> - Unreal Tournament 2004
> - If Possible: Track Mania Forever.
> 
> All just available for customers (alls have bots running) to join whenever they like. (2 days in a week: LAN PARTY NIGHT)
> I am just scared it might be too much or not possible running side by side.
> I cannot just test, cuz the machine is actually a Proxy Server for 22pc's in an Internet Cafe (only 10Pc will be able to play these games),
> So any problems/interaptions, means unhappy customers....
> 
> did some google search, but did not find the situation I am in. (LAN)


If the server is part of a an active LAN I would get a CPU and motherboard that can utilize the VT-d or IOMMU options. These will let you dedicate hardware to specific VMs. I would have each game server have its own NIC card. The load on the CPU will be very little, but there might get to be a lot of traffic for one NIC to handle. If you already have a good quality NIC than you are probably fine because there isn't a lot of data...just a lot of small jobs that can bog down most consumer grade and onboard NICs. Though if you didn't want to buy another CPU (because I know the G530 does not support VT-d) just having a second or third NIC in the hardware pool will help too. It will load balance a little bit, but dedicating one is better.

Dedicating an entire hard drive as a page file helped out my Unreal 2004 server I had back in the day. The game server purposely stored something there and having a physical drive that did all its reads and writes for just the page file sped it up a lot.


----------



## Sizomu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*
> 
> If the server is part of a an active LAN I would get a CPU and motherboard that can utilize the VT-d or IOMMU options. These will let you dedicate hardware to specific VMs. I would have each game server have its own NIC card. The load on the CPU will be very little, but there might get to be a lot of traffic for one NIC to handle. If you already have a good quality NIC than you are probably fine because there isn't a lot of data...just a lot of small jobs that can bog down most consumer grade and onboard NICs. Though if you didn't want to buy another CPU (because I know the G530 does not support VT-d) just having a second or third NIC in the hardware pool will help too. It will load balance a little bit, but dedicating one is better.
> 
> Dedicating an entire hard drive as a page file helped out my Unreal 2004 server I had back in the day. The game server purposely stored something there and having a physical drive that did all its reads and writes for just the page file sped it up a lot.


Interesting, The First NIC (WAN) is the on-board from the Gigabyte H61M-D2 (B3), the second NIC (LAN): Intel Gigabit CT Desktop Adapter. I really hope I don't need to add any hardware. Adding HDD is a good tip, since the current HDD is already busy with the OS+Squid3+Samba. I was even thinking of creating RAID, but then again i need to reinstall the OS and everything.....
So, but would 10PC's having a match, really require that much extra from and Intel NIC?


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sizomu*
> 
> Interesting, The First NIC (WAN) is the on-board from the Gigabyte H61M-D2 (B3), the second NIC (LAN): Intel Gigabit CT Desktop Adapter. I really hope I don't need to add any hardware. Adding HDD is a good tip, since the current HDD is already busy with the OS+Squid3+Samba. I was even thinking of creating RAID, but then again i need to reinstall the OS and everything.....
> So, but would 10PC's having a match, really require that much extra from and Intel NIC?


You likely will be fine with 10 PCs and any other traffic the other PCs in the LAN might send it. Just depends on how beefy the NICs are. If you get some lag it would be the first thing I'd mess with though.

I think I'd try it first.

Oh one thing of note...for hardware RAID you will need the VT-d


----------



## herkalurk

I would suggest a quad core CPU running those processes, and also, a faster CPU. Some of those older games don't multi thread, so faster CPU to process the server info. Also, are you talking 10 total users across all 4 game servers, or 10 users per game? If it's 10 users per game, I would definitely invest in a 3.4 GHZ quad core CPU for the server. Also, to save on CPU cycles, run ubuntu in run level 3. It will remove the gui saving CPU time for the real processes. If you don't already know CLI, then I would highly suggest learning. The game servers will be loaded into ram, so more ram would be advisable, but they don't seem to be big games, so 4 might be enough. The disk I/O should be low, only logging for the games, and webservers. Don't know if I'd worry about using virtual machines for this. Seems a little over kill to run a virtualized OS for a game server.


----------



## Tempest_Inc

I currently have an Abit IP35 Pro MB and a Q9550 with 8GB of ram that im looking to set up as a VM Host. i have a few questions....

I have a spare Dell Prec5/i that i would like to run a raid array on what hypervisors would work well with this, im partial to VM Ware, but i find no documentation for or against the controller.

What would you all recommend for a hypervisor, im looking to do a bare metal install, and i'm planning on running Windows, FreeBSD, and linux VM's. I'm looking for a free hypervisor btw.

Current plan is: pfSense, Untangle, WIndows Server 2008 R2 running AD, DNS, and DHCP, WIndows Server 2008 R2running DNS (Second DNS Server), WIndows 7 Pro - Accounting server (for my invoicing program as it isn't well supported in WIndows 8 at this time), Teamspeak, uTotrrent.

I'm sure i'll add to the list as i know the hardware will support more VM's.


----------



## subassy

Well there's the free hyperv server 2012 that will do all those otherwise there's xen. Not familiar with VMware enough to form an opinion though I've read before it's a good idea to check hardware list.

Just depends if you want Linux CLI or windows really.


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest_Inc*
> 
> Current plan is: pfSense, Untangle, WIndows Server 2008 R2 running AD, DNS, and DHCP, WIndows Server 2008 R2running DNS (Second DNS Server), WIndows 7 Pro - Accounting server (for my invoicing program as it isn't well supported in WIndows 8 at this time), Teamspeak, uTotrrent.


VMware would work fine with the perc. Just download the latest esxi 5 free version (5.1 i believe) and install. I would install on a USB stick leaving the entire raid array for your VMs. Also, vmware will work the best with the non windows operating systems (vmware is based off of red hat linux).

Question, why a 2nd dns server? Unless you host your own publicly facing DNS or have more than a few hundred users, one dns server will be more than enough.


----------



## SuperMudkip

Bitcoin Mineing.


----------



## Pawelr98

Gaming server.
Runs minecraft with tons of mods(those mods eat whole cpu power).
Specs in sig.


----------



## Tempest_Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk*
> 
> VMware would work fine with the perc. Just download the latest esxi 5 free version (5.1 i believe) and install. I would install on a USB stick leaving the entire raid array for your VMs. Also, vmware will work the best with the non windows operating systems (vmware is based off of red hat linux).
> 
> Question, why a 2nd dns server? Unless you host your own publicly facing DNS or have more than a few hundred users, one dns server will be more than enough.


I want to simulate a corporate environment so i have the processing power and if i run the DNS servers in .32 mode they will require minimal memory. I find it odd you asked about the two DNS servers and not the fact that im looking to run two firewalls/routing systems. Unfortunately i just found out that my MB doesn't support VT-d so im looking for a 775 motherboard that does so i can use my Q9550 and 8GB of ram.

I'm not worried about the extra space needed for the second DNS server as I'm running across two 1TB SAS drives in a mirror and i cant foresee there being an issue at this time.

I didn't install to a USB stick but to a 1GB Industrial grade CF card, i'll be getting an IDE to CF adapter soon as im currently running it over a USB adapter... So SSSLLLOOOWWW...


----------



## herkalurk

With a 2nd dns server i'm not worried about HDD space but extra ram and i/o, which are the top 2 bottlenecks of virtualization.


----------



## Tempest_Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk*
> 
> With a 2nd dns server i'm not worried about HDD space but extra ram and i/o, which are the top 2 bottlenecks of virtualization.


I'll plan on two incase one acts up i'll have another to rely on internally, but if it becomes an issue i'll fall back to one. I plan on increasing my datastore so i hope to increase IO performance, ram will still be the issue that it is, I'm already on the lookout for a new motherboard as mine doesn't support VT-d.

Thank you herkalurk


----------



## TopicClocker

Anyone have any tips on securing your home server, for example Firewall, Anti Virus etc?


----------



## ledzeppie

Are you running Linux or Windows?

If Linux then give this a read

A few quick things to do is strip it down to core packages and go full command line, disable things like FTP if you don't use them, install fail2ban, clamAV, and rkhunter, configure a firewall, and of course encrypt your data.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzeppie*
> 
> Are you running Linux or Windows?
> 
> If Linux then give this a read
> 
> A few quick things to do is strip it down to core packages and go full command line, disable things like FTP if you don't use them, install fail2ban, clamAV, and rkhunter, configure a firewall, and of course encrypt your data.


Windows Server 2012
Also when I do I think SMB encryption in WS2012 it stops me from accessing share.
EDIT: Ah it seems you need an OS which supports SMB 3.0, and Windows 7 doesn't, is there anyway I can encrypt data to and from the my home server? or anything to improve overall security, I only have SMB shares on my LAN I believe which is at home, but I do have Subsonic (SuperSonic) with HTTPS encryption running.
My SubSonic and SMB both have different accounts.


----------



## TopicClocker

Also been looking into things such as Tonido and Owncloud, I'm not a fan of FTP as I view it as a major security risk, I host a (now) private minecraft server for close friends and run Plex and Subsonic for my personal usage and also use my home server as a file server for LAN which I can only access on the LAN with SMB sharing, can anyone talk me into OwnCloud and or Tonido security wise? ATM I like the idea of it but I don't want to take the risk so I'm pretty much backing away from it.

I can view something like Tonido being good for my usage as I can grab my android APKs and music files from my home server from school etc, and I would only want one specific folder to be accessed, and only for my personal usage.

I know nothing is 100% safe and secure but is a setup like that safe and secure enough?
My home server has most ports locked off, I manually open them for the home server itself through my router and enable those applications and ports from within the firewall itself.

Current setup:
Plex
SubSonic (MadSonic fork)
Minecraft Bukkit Server for close friends
DynamicDNS (NO-IP ATM) - Made a new account and host name the other day, only my close friends who play on my Minecraft server are aware of which is like 4 people.

Was considering a VPN, not sure that will be a good idea for a home server, I do not wish to host any websites whatsoever, however Plex, SubSonic and McMyAdmin I use for my Bukkit Server sort of have remote web-based setups.

I'm pretty new to the home server scene, please excuse my noobness lol

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Also been looking into things such as Tonido and Owncloud, I'm not a fan of FTP as I view it as a major security risk, I host a (now) private minecraft server for close friends and run Plex and Subsonic for my personal usage and also use my home server as a file server for LAN which I can only access on the LAN with SMB sharing, can anyone talk me into OwnCloud and or Tonido security wise? ATM I like the idea of it but I don't want to take the risk so I'm pretty much backing away from it.
> 
> I can view something like Tonido being good for my usage as I can grab my android APKs and music files from my home server from school etc, and I would only want one specific folder to be accessed, and only for my personal usage.
> 
> I know nothing is 100% safe and secure but is a setup like that safe and secure enough?
> My home server has most ports locked off, I manually open them for the home server itself through my router and enable those applications and ports from within the firewall itself.
> 
> Current setup:
> Plex
> SubSonic (MadSonic fork)
> Minecraft Bukkit Server for close friends
> DynamicDNS (NO-IP ATM) - Made a new account and host name the other day, only my close friends who play on my Minecraft server are aware of which is like 4 people.
> 
> Was considering a VPN, not sure that will be a good idea for a home server, I do not wish to host any websites whatsoever, however Plex, SubSonic and McMyAdmin I use for my Bukkit Server sort of have remote web-based setups.
> 
> I'm pretty new to the home server scene, please excuse my noobness lol
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


OwnCloud doesn't just point to an existing share, like you are thinking. It will create a new encrypted directory that you can only access from the interface of OwnCloud, and that's it. If you have a folder with data you want to share, and you are concerned about security, use SFTP, or VPN...or a combination. OpenVPN is free, and you can easily get it set up on a box, and install the client on any remote device you want to access your network from.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> OwnCloud doesn't just point to an existing share, like you are thinking. It will create a new encrypted directory that you can only access from the interface of OwnCloud, and that's it. If you have a folder with data you want to share, and you are concerned about security, use SFTP, or VPN...or a combination. OpenVPN is free, and you can easily get it set up on a box, and install the client on any remote device you want to access your network from.


Oh that sounds cool thanks, I'll look into it what about Tonido?


----------



## TopicClocker

Oh also just wondering if a VPN will mess with windows RDP, my home server's headless so I RDP it and I don't want to cause any problems like I've done in the future, accidentally shutting off the only NIC i have (Silly i know lol) and having to reanable it by reseting it by putting in a gpu etc.... really a pain.


----------

